# Could u get some help here?



## bigbo1234 (Feb 13, 2013)

I've got this plane and would like to know more about it, I'm obviously missing some parts. I would like to make this a working plane again. If anyone has the missing parts or knows where to get them I would love to know. Is it a plough?


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks to be some form of a moving fillister plane. Not sure what the front mortise is for. Appears to be at 90 degrees so may be some sort of scraper possibility. Doubt it is worth the effort or expense to restore.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

It's a surprisingly wide skewed dado plane. The mortice in question is for a nicking iron and wedge. The nicker is what sets a dado plane apart from a plow plane. This is compelling evidence for the actual terminology difference between dados and grooves in traditional woodworking. 

The round holes through the body of the plane can be fitted with threaded wooden rods with wooden nuts and a fence, all of which would likely have been made of fruit wood. 

On first glance my first thought was a sliding filister as well due to the fence it one had but there are several differences between filister / rebate and a dado plane. What makes this a dado plane is the style of nicker, it has spurs to both sides of the iron. It's no surprise the fence is missing, these planes are rarely used with a fence. 

It's worth fixing up, I'd be willing to make the nicker and wedge and even rods and fence but this would take some time to get to and be a bit pricey. It's quite usable with only the nicker and wedge which would be a little cheaper and take less time but still not particularly worth paying to have it done but worth doing yourself.

fyi - expect to see these planes mistakenly labeled as all sorts of things in places like eBay and other generalized antique sources.


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

I think you are correct. I have a couple of dado planes with nickers but not with arms. I missed the nicker mortise connection.


----------



## bigbo1234 (Feb 13, 2013)

firemedic said:


> It's a surprisingly wide skewed dado plane. The mortice in question is for a nicking iron and wedge. The nicker is what sets a dado plane apart from a plow plane. This is compelling evidence for the actual terminology difference between dados and grooves in traditional woodworking.
> 
> The round holes through the body of the plane can be fitted with threaded wooden rods with wooden nuts and a fence, all of which would likely have been made of fruit wood.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I appreciate the info. I would have no problem having proper parts made, but I think I'm pretty sure I could do it my own if properly instructed, I have a working blacksmith shop and a pretty good grasp on the basics to make the metal. I just don't know the proper shape? As for the wooden screws, I have Roy underhills book that describes chiseling them, but I don't know if I want to do that, that's a lot of work. If you could show me the shape of the front spurs that would be very appreciated.


----------



## bigbo1234 (Feb 13, 2013)

Also what are the brass screws on the top for? And it measures 1 1/4" wide


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

The iron nicker looks like a piece of flat bar with rabbit ears at the corners. I'll try to remember to post a picture of just the nicker some time. The outside of the spurs are half a nat's hair wider than the primary iron with the bevels facing in - this is extremely important.

The center screw adjust the depth stop, the smaller screws to the side hold the depth stop assembly together. Remove those and clean the parts before trying to operate the main screw.

For advise on cleaning see my blog here:
http://creoleproject.blogspot.com/p/cleaning-restoring-and-preserving.html

I'd suggest learning to use, or at least an idea of how it's used, prior to starting the endeavor. Can't fix something unless you know what's broken.


----------



## bigbo1234 (Feb 13, 2013)

We talking a blade like this? And just a scosh wider than the blade?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

No, if that's a nicker it's a bad attempt - nowhere close it doesn't look correct vintage anyway though.

I'll upload a pic soon, you can continue the search in the mean time though.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm waiting for some takeout so I did a little searching and after going through page after page of image results I didn't find a single picture of the correct nicker! I'll have to take a picture of one of mine but it will be a couple days until I'm back in town. Be patient :yes:

btw, what's your first name? I try to keep it personable around here.

Jean


----------



## bigbo1234 (Feb 13, 2013)

firemedic said:


> I'm waiting for some takeout so I did a little searching and after going through page after page of image results I didn't find a single picture of the correct nicker! I'll have to take a picture of one of mine but it will be a couple days until I'm back in town. Be patient :yes:
> 
> btw, what's your first name? I try to keep it personable around here.
> 
> Jean


My name is Bowen. I was thinking I could cut a blank out of an old 10" saw blade. It's about the right thickness and its good steel,? What ya think?


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

Here are a couple of pics of what it would look like complete, without the arms & fence.

That's a kind offer by Bowen, but the iron needs to be tapered. Probably easer to buy one from Lie Nielsen.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

*Like this ~*

This is more what I had in mind.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I just e-mailed you several more pictures for example.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

i can't add to what's been said, but sure would be nice to see it working. I think your going to need to make some stuff up!


----------

